# Who won the debate tonight?



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Alrighty then, hasn't even started and can go ahead and vote Ryan, because I find it hard to listen to bidens bumbling.....so I will probably tune him out! Although it can get funny at times with him, like watching Comedy Central.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Biden is angry all the time when he speaks!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well considering what we know of Biden he did extremely well tonight as did Ryan, but I was hoping Ryan was going to blow him out of the water like Romney did to Obummer.

I'd say Ryan won though for the simple reason at the end of the debate, I wasn't wanting to see if I could reach through the tv screen and hand choke the living sh*t out of him.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, Biden constantly smirking and interrupting was both arrogant and unbecoming....who was the lady moderator, I thought she was awful, hard to look at, and it seemed she always gave the first ? To Ryan except the last one, which she gave to Biden and then he got to have the last rebuttal, thought that was interesting....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Biden was very politician like in most of his responses and I agree about his smirking and interrupting. He did better than I thought he would because I had him pegged as a buffoon. I thought Ryan's closing statement was much stronger and much more "Presidential" than that of Biden's. IMO, Ryan was more sincere and again, more Presidential like than Biden....who came off as a salesman. I guess the real question is , which one of the two is most capable of leading this country if called to do so. I abhor the thought of the phrase, ....President Joe Biden.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought Biden came off as a loud mouthed bully, but it kind of worked. He was able to marginalize Ryan into seeming almost too young & inexperienced to run the white house should something happen to Romney. I think that was the goal- to scare the public into thinking "what if Romney died in office?"

Ryan would make a far better president than Biden, but I think Biden did a decent job of overshadowing Biden. The smirking and the interuppting was done on purpose. It was an attempt to make Ryan look stupid. The "moron vote" will like that.

I have no doubt Ryan would make a fine president. I think he showed he was unflappable and didn't have any problem with the questions he was given.

Totally agree moderator was a typical liberal washington insider type.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I M O we are all still the losers no matter who wins , and special interest groups with lots of cash will always be the winners . Politics as usual ,lots of promises to get elected , then help to the highest bidder . Just had breakfest with a friend this morning , there 3 county commissioners make 33,000 a year for a part time job. *REALLY for a part time job* ?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree it's a lost situation, but we'll be less of a loser if Romney wins.
One thing I liked was when Romney said he'd "cut funding for big bird". Trivial? Yes, but to me, this meant he was willing to take cost cutting seriously, even if it was an unpopular decision.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

What JD3430 said.

And it don't matter where what Prez cuts cost, (IF they cut) lots of people are gonna be upset about it.

I just wish they would stop wasting *our* hard-_*earned *_money on the scum that's _*too lazy*_ to _*try to* *earn*_ something to eat. 
Or the ones that came to this country to cause trouble, _*except to*_ _*get rid of 'em - for good*_.
THAT would help a lot.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Ha Ha JD thats taking cost cutting seriously ? I mean 3 an 5 years olds don't vote . So what an easy cut...lol I would like to see something a little bit harder .


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The moderator was Martha Raddatz who is ABC's Chief Foreign Correspondent and a friend of Obama. Nuff said!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> *Ha Ha JD thats taking cost cutting seriously ?* I mean 3 an 5 years olds don't vote . *So what an easy cut...lol *I would like to see something a little bit harder .


Not necessarily...... PBS runs a lot of left wing _ADULT_ propoganda, too. Big Bird is just a small symbol of the entire PBS network. If you remember, Romney told moderator Jim Lehrer he'd get cut, too. LOL

Look at how many ads the Osama administration ran and how much Barry whined from the bully pulpit about Big Bird's demise.
While I agree it seems so small, but it's very pleasing to my CONSERVATIVE ears that Romney would be willing to pull funding for PBS-a very popular program network that's far outlived its' need to be on the government dole..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> The moderator was Martha Raddatz who is ABC's Chief Foreign Correspondent and a friend of Obama. Nuff said!


Yup. That debate was left wing slanted before it started. 
I think it was said today that Biden interrupted Ryan 90 times. That shows the moderator had no desire to moderate the debate at all and let Biden run roughshod all over Ryan.
Heck, even the moderator was shown to have interupted Ryan 28 times herself!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Not necessarily...... PBS runs a lot of left wing _ADULT_ propoganda, too. Big Bird is just a small symbol of the entire PBS network. If you remember, Romney told moderator Jim Lehrer he'd get cut, too. LOL


Jd Found this on an abc web page .

_In 2011 the federal government spent about $430 million to support the Corporation for Public Broadcasting, which then divided that money between PBS, NPR and various other stations and programs._
_But with enormous pressure on politicians to cut government spending, those funds are on the chopping block, even though the funds for public broadcasting amounted to a mere .00012 percent of the federal budget in 2011._

Not very much ... Take a look or maybe you have , but heres some really good wasters

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505144_162-57345686/10-most-outrageous-ways-government-wastes-your-money/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> _In 2011 the federal government spent about $430 million to support the Corporation for Public Broadcasting, which then divided that money between PBS, NPR and various other stations and programs._
> _But with enormous pressure on politicians to cut government spending, those funds are on the chopping block, even though the funds for public broadcasting amounted to a mere .00012 percent of the federal budget in 2011._
> 
> Not very much ...


That is precisely the problem.....430 million dollars is viewed by many as "not very much"....when you start giving away a half billion here and there before long those billions have amounted to trillions. Fiscal conservatism micro manages all. That is the only way this country can crawl out of this incredible debt that the present administration has quadrupled from the previous administration in less than 4 years. To say that it does not matter who is elected in the upcoming election is uninformed if one has hope for the future of this nation. It does matter so we all need to go vote and help people out that may be infirmed and unable to get to the polls themselves. GO VOTE!

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In marketing alone Sesame Street makes about $250 million. More than enough to support themselves. Dora the Explorer gets nothing from the government.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I vote, just not sure it makes a big diff as to what's getting done, started when I was in the USMC in 80 just a couple of years ago.

This is the problem as I see it.
* 435 Representatives in the House of Representatives, 100 Senators in the Senate.*

Folks tend to put the same ol people back in that don't do a thing other than say it's the other side that won't work with them. _Have no problem when it comes time to take a pay raise for nothing, they all work together then, *by* *DOING NOTHING*._

*They need term limits*, there should not be the same people in there for 30, 40, 50 years! Also can anyone tell me how many places get a pay raise unless you say I don't want one this year, but thanks any way , I would say they are, far and few between.

It takes more than one person to spend all the money that they do in DC.

BILL TITLE: Affordable Health Care for America Act = 220 eyes that's a few more than one vote.

What we really need is some one that can lead; it's too bad no one is running that looks as though he can. But who knows. I'm neither a republican nor a democrat; I don't call myself an independent. I vote for whom I think will do the best job. Problem is the last few elections been more like the lessor of the two evils.

Just my two cents worth, and probably not that much .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

> Jd Found this on an abc web page .
> 
> _In 2011 the federal government spent about $430 million to support the Corporation for Public Broadcasting, which then divided that money between PBS, NPR and various other stations and programs._
> _But with enormous pressure on politicians to cut government spending, those funds are on the chopping block, even though the funds for public broadcasting amounted to a mere .00012 percent of the federal budget in 2011._
> ...


That's exactly my point. 430 million is a lot of frickin money.

Chessiedog,

It would be one thing if PBS was evenly balanced, but some of the left wing crap they spew is clearly intended to promote liberal, progressive agendas.
Ever listen to NPR? I remember one talk show host stating she "wished Clarence Thomas's wife would feed him bacon & eggs, so he would die from a heart attack".

You think that's a good use of taxpayer money?


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

No Jd I don't watch PBS very much , unless I'm watching my granddaughter an she's watching cartoons . I do watch antique road show once in a while . I don't watch talking heads on tv either.

I don't listen to Rush Limbaugh spilling out his take on things either, never even heard of him till a year or so ago. In my opinion most talk show host do what they do because it's the easiest way they have found to make money or they just like to listen to their selves. Why just look at Dr .Phill he cures more people in a week than most doctors do in a life time . Most of the news seems biased one way or the other. So I take what the politicians say, an come up with my own opinion .

I copied this table off of Wikipedia so how accurate who knows . So how does that 420 million dollars look in this mess ? To me that's a lot of money, to the US Government that's like that 20 dollar bill in your back pocket. The White house's phone bill is most likely more than that.

*Total receipts*

Individual income tax 
$1141 billion 
$1165 billion 
Corporate income tax 
$329 billion 
$237 billion 
Social Security and other payroll tax 
$925 billion 
$841 billion  
Excise tax 
$103 billion 
$79 billion 
Customs duties 
$30 billion 
$31 billion 
Estate and gift taxes 
$14 billion 
$11 billion 
Deposits of earnings and Federal Reserve System 
$66 billion 
$81 billion 
Other miscellaneous receipts 
$20 billion 
$24 billion 
*Total* 
*$2.627 trillion* 
*$2.469 trillion*

Back to where I started , No I don't think 420 million is a lot in the big picture ,do I think the one talk show you pointed out is good use of our money , doesn't sound like it . Do I think they waste one heck of a lot more money than 420 million YES I do. Wanna start with that 420 mill go for it . But it's going to need a whole lot more to make even a fraction of a difference. To do that we need those other 500 an some people up there to get off their rears and do their jobs , they are getting anywhere from 174,000 a year to over 200,000 a year . And most of the time all they do is bicker .


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Jd
What I really think; is we need to get good paying jobs back here . We do need to cut wasteful spending , we've needed to for years an years . I would guess it shows up more because we have lost so many good paying jobs , so we don't have the tax money we did ,to pay for the waste . Same reason the big three lost their rears to foreign automakers; waste . I vote , but I'm not real political , Have my views like eveyrone else .

Now that we have this problem about taken care of , whats next ...lol .. I'll let you guys handle it I'll just take notes ..


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Back to the debate and who won? Proverbs 29:9 says " When a wise person debates with a fool, the fool rages and laughs, and there is no peace and quiet".


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> Jd
> What I really think; is we need to get good paying jobs back here . We do need to cut wasteful spending , we've needed to for years an years . I would guess it shows up more because we have lost so many good paying jobs , so we don't have the tax money we did ,to pay for the waste . Same reason the big three lost their rears to foreign automakers; waste . I vote , but I'm not real political , Have my views like eveyrone else .
> 
> Now that we have this problem about taken care of , whats next ...lol .. I'll let you guys handle it I'll just take notes ..


 If 420 million goes back into the pockets of job creators, it's a great way to start creating jobs.
Next thing you know, you find more wasteful gov't pork to cut and presto, a million new jobs. Then the tax base increases.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Chessiedog said:


> So how does that 420 million dollars look in this mess ? To me that's a lot of money, to the US Government that's like that 20 dollar bill in your back pocket. The White house's phone bill is most likely more than that.
> 
> Back to where I started , No I don't think 420 million is a lot in the big picture ,do I think the one talk show you pointed out is good use of our money , doesn't sound like it . Do I think they waste one heck of a lot more money than 420 million YES I do. Wanna start with that 420 mill go for it . But it's going to need a whole lot more to make even a fraction of a difference. To do that we need those other 500 an some people up there to get off their rears and do their jobs , they are getting anywhere from 174,000 a year to over 200,000 a year . And most of the time all they do is bicker .


I'll agree, ...but also think yea, that 420 would be a good *start*. It does not matter where the feds start cutting their spending, the people it _directly & immediately_ affects are gonna be offended.

Years ago, my ex-wife & I had dug ourselves a $$$ hole we couldn't seem to get out of. Besides the obvious scrimping, (no soda & candy bars & other stuff I didn't need anyhow) I started paying 1/2 my bills each 2 weeks (I was paid bi-weekly), & in 6 months I was 1/2 month ahead. At the same time, I started rounding my check-book total _down_ to the next dollar. (each check I wrote I saved from .01 to .99) Within a year, I had saved 2 or 3 hundred $$ and was ahead 1 months bills.
Yea, the Fed govt can do it, *IF THEY WILL*. Obummer has shown he would rather spend more & more of the working citizens money than to try to get us out the debt he helped put us in the last 3-1/2 years.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have made so many sacrafices since the Chicago mob took the whitehouse. Sold many things I was fond of. Sold one of my trucks, got rid of a lot of things I didn't HAVE to keep. Haven't bought a stitch of clothing in 3 years so my kids could have nice clothes. My wife works more and so do I.
This man has presided over the loss of probably 1/3 or more of my personal wealth.

I really pray Romney wins the next debate. My customers are rich people. They spend money on me when they're relaxed about the future. Obama makes them nervous about the future, so they aren't spending money on hiring guys like me.

Just the change to Romney will relax them and reassure them we aren't changing to European socialism. Look at most European countries, high debt, no growth, high taxes, muslim takeover of big euro cities.

We don't need that bullshit over here.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

mlappin said:


> In marketing alone Sesame Street makes about $250 million. More than enough to support themselves. Dora the Explorer gets nothing from the government.


Good for them. So if PBS failed to be funded they would be ok. So would many other great programs. All the more reason to pick a spot and start. Every cent I save in taxes I ultimately spend somewhere else. That is how a "free market" is SUPPOSED to work. If no one wants what you are selling lower the price create demand or bail out. When I give my money to my rich (but extremely stupid and heavily debted) uncle Sam, he creates artificial demand. Not real demand. I do not have a problem with my government giving a few hands to help some out. But giving handouts to keep rich rich and poor poor does none of us good. In the end the harder you work the more you pay to help this out.

Many of us continue working hard and smart. Unfortunately too many give up and realize it pays more not to work. Have another kid to bump up the government check.

I will end my rant. Ridiculous. Why do I have to work five months a year to pay my taxes?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Agree with everything you say .
Nothing would help America more than if it's people start spending money again, but nobody wants to because president teleprompter keeps scaring the crap out of everyone.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

How to start saving money on the federal level? Line Item Veto.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think Obama made that claim again yesterday.
Not a centilla of truth to it though.......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Results of a focus group after last nights 2nd presidential debate.

http://www.realclear..._to_romney.html


----------



## johndeeregreen (May 17, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Back to the debate and who won? Proverbs 29:9 says " When a wise person debates with a fool, the fool rages and laughs, and there is no peace and quiet".


 THIS IS VERY TRUE!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Back to the debate and who won? Proverbs 29:9 says " When a wise person debates with a fool, the fool rages and laughs, and there is no peace and quiet".


What better example than last weeks VP debate.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am ashamed to say that I live about 5 miles from Joe B.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tonight October 22;

Romney outschemed obama tonight....did not take any bating that may have led him down a wrong road .....Romney stood his ground, struck differences when he could, but most importantly, he gave obama nothing to hang his hat on.....why this strategy?? because this election is not about foreign policy per se.....its about the econonmy....and how the last four years has been a total failure economically......nothing has worked.....including our people. Romney stayed the course looked Presidential. One other thing.....Romneys energy policy is believable....Obama does not have one.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll agree with that assessment.....I think the line during the debate when he made mention of the apology tour, was fantastic, I haven't forgotten that one, glad to see he hasn't either.....that was disgraceful, for once I was not proud to be an American, to play on the First Ladies comments......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sure Obama has a energy policy, it relies on the wind that doesn't always blow, the sun that doesn't always shine and pixie dust.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Will take a day or two for the different poll spinners to put out their findings and begin to make their final predictions.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> I am ashamed to say that I live about 5 miles from Joe B.


Look at the bright side, "He ain't your next door neighbor"!!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Obama won the small ball, the zingers, the petulant part.
Romney looked more presidential & in control, allowing Obama to damage his reputation with his own words & policies.


----------

